# Caprine - Rahmen



## krull (30. März 2004)

Hallo

In einem anderen Forum hat sich gerade einer ein Trialbike mit diesem Rahmen zusammengebaut:






Hier noch die geometriedaten: (unter trial)
http://www.caprine.hu/vazak/vazad.htm

War ein echtes Schnäppchen. Was haltet ihr davon? Bin Trial einsteiger und will es für urban trial und street verwenden. 

lg
krull


----------



## robs (30. März 2004)

Hm der ist insgesamt nicht gerade der längste und die Kettenstreben sind mit 400mm nicht die kürzesten, aber wenn der nicht als reiner Trial-Rahmen herhalten soll und er nicht mehr als 150,- kostet kann man ihn wohl mal probieren, würde ich behaupten.
Das Gewicht sieht ganz gut aus, wenn er dann noch was aushält...

Keine Ahnung was die Ungarn so drauf haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## krull (30. März 2004)

Preis liegt bei 160? - gibts in der Preisklasse überhaupt Alternativen?

lg
krull


----------



## robs (30. März 2004)

Wohl nur die ebay-Rahmen: Darkhorse 





Allerdings wären mir persönlich schon die Magura-Sockel den Mehrpreis wert...    aber die Kettenstreben...

Ach keine Ahnung.


----------



## aramis (30. März 2004)

Habt euch mal nicht so lullig wegen den Kettenstreben. Das Megamo hat auch 400 und geht bestens (das Orange übrigens auch).


----------



## robs (30. März 2004)

Gut, dann mal flott aufgebaut und Fahrbericht bitte


----------



## Bremerhavener© (30. März 2004)

Sieht doch eigentlich rundrum okay aus...für n bißchen Street /City bestimmt ganz schick !


----------



## krull (30. März 2004)

Magurasockel kosten angeblich nur einen Aufpreis von 35?!

Hmm irgendiwe gefällt mir der Rahmen immer besser. Was würdet ihr sagen kostet das mit dem Rahmen ein Trialrad aufzubauen? Ausstattung muss/soll nicht top sein - bin wie gesagt ein Anfänger. Federgabel brauch ich keine. HS33 sollte drauf sein. 
Der Typ aus dem anderen Forum hats mir hauptsächlich neuen Teilen um  700? aufgebaut - ist es möglich da drunter zu kommen?

lg
krull


----------



## Bremerhavener© (30. März 2004)

krull schrieb:
			
		

> Der Typ aus dem anderen Forum hats mir hauptsächlich neuen Teilen um 700? aufgebaut - ist es möglich da drunter zu kommen?
> 
> lg
> krull


Hmmm, wird schwer...Denke 700 inklusive Rahmen muss da schon auf jeden Fall gehen, vielleicht hier und da mal n gutes Angebot bei Ebay oder dem Trialmarkt schiessen...
(z.B. n paar HS33 bei Ebay, die Gabel vielleicht auch da kaufen, dann gehts schon n bißchen runter mit dem Preis.Oder V-Brakes fahren, kommt auch günstiger.)


----------



## krull (30. März 2004)

Hmm welche Gabellänge bräuchte ich denn?
Welche Kurbel könntet ihr empfehlen?
Mit welchen Laufräder soll/kann ich fahren? Hätte für vorne noch ne 517er mit einer LX nabe - reicht sowas für den Anfang od. sollte sie schon breiter sein?

lg
krull


----------



## krull (30. März 2004)

UND kann man den Rahmen mit einer Federgabel fahren?!

danke
lg
krull


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabse (30. März 2004)

naja federgabel annem trialrahmen? ich weis nich so recht ... achja, die 517er reicht, gib dann lieber n bisschen mehr geld fürs hr aus..


----------



## robs (30. März 2004)

Guck mal in den Thread von mir, da gibts einige Tips.

Ich hab ne komplette HS33 bei eBay für 125 inkl. Versand gekriegt (niegelnagelneu!)...

Ich hab hoffentlich bis Ostern mein Boa komplett aufgebaut, dann mach ich in der Gallerie n paar Bildchen und ne Liste von den Teilen.

Wenn du auf Hügi o.ä. und andere teure Teile verzichten kannst geht das schon mit den 700 Eusen.

Ich hab in Werl jemanden gesehn der mit nem Stahl-Pulcro und irgendeiner standard-Shimano-HR-Nabe gefahren ist und echt ganze Sachen gebracht hat, die Teile sahen nicht aus als hätte er sie schon oft ersetzt...

Also: da geht was!


Zum Thema Federgabel in der City:  Willst du Trialn oder über Kopfsteinpflaster cruisen??    
Also:  Starr!
Gabs auch bei ebay ne Darkhorse-Gabel, die is für 35,- weggegangen, die kommt bestimmt wieder, ich sag bescheid.


----------



## LauraPalmer (30. März 2004)

Shimano-HR-Nabe gefahren ist und echt ganze Sachen gebracht hat" data-source=""
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
			
				robs
Ich hab in Werl jemanden gesehn der mit nem Stahl-Pulcro und irgendeiner standard-Shimano-HR-Nabe gefahren ist und echt ganze Sachen gebracht hat schrieb:
			
		

> eine Hügi oder King kauft man ned, weil sie so stabil is...


----------



## robs (30. März 2004)

Sondern?   Ersatzteile?  Odawieodawas?  Wird ja kaum wegen der Optik sein oder?   Ich habe eine gekauft, auf Empfehlung von den Leuten hier.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (30. März 2004)

robs schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab in Werl jemanden gesehn der mit nem Stahl-Pulcro und irgendeiner standard-Shimano-HR-Nabe gefahren ist und echt ganze Sachen gebracht hat, die Teile sahen nicht aus als hätte er sie schon oft ersetzt...
> 
> Also: da geht was!



das teil sah nicht zufällig so aus ? (maltes bike)





oder war es das von seb aus bremen?


----------



## krull (30. März 2004)

aber wäre denn das Fahren mit einer Federgabel denn möglich ohne die Geometrie zu beeinflussen?

lg
krull


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ph1L (30. März 2004)

Ich habe, als ich mit Trial angefangen hab' ne Nabe mit Sperrklinken ruck zuck
gekillt.

Also kann man sagen auch als Anfänger sollte man wirklich eine gute *Hr*
Nabe mit Zahnscheiben kaufen.

Da kommen leider nur folgende in Frage:

DT Swiss Hügi 240 / 240S
Magura Pro / Pro S (Baugleich mit Hügi aber günstiger)
Chris King (hm 400Teuros?)

Dazu noch ne brauchbare Hr Felge hier muss man aber Vorsichtig sein...
Je nach Abstand der Canti Sockel/Magura 4 Punkt Aufnahmen zueinander
muss man eine Felge mit der passenden Breite kaufen
Bsp.: Koxx -> Der Abstand der Canti/Magura Aufnahmen is so groß das nur Alex/Echo oder TryAll Felgen reinpassen. Wer eine 521 reinbaut kommt mit den normalen Bremsbelägen nicht bis auf die Felgenflanken   

Was du vorne fährst ist eigentlich recht Banane... leicht CC Felge is z.B. wie oben schon geschrieben ok.


----------



## LauraPalmer (30. März 2004)

@robs: weil "normale" Naben eine 18-fach Rasterung haben. die Hügi eine 32 fach und die King eine 72 fach... 


@krull: wennst aber mit einer 18-fach Rasterung zufrieden bist, dann schau mal genau auf meine Signatur - Preis ist find ich sehr fair - wurde echt sehr wenig gefahrn muß man nicht mit disk fahren...


----------



## robs (30. März 2004)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> oder war es das von seb aus bremen?



genau der


----------



## aramis (30. März 2004)

@Wimmernetz: Die Hügi hat 18 Einrastpunkte


----------



## Bremerhavener© (30. März 2004)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> das teil sah nicht zufällig so aus ? (maltes bike)



So sieht Maltes Rad schon seit Monaten nich mehr aus (und zwar GANZ UND GAR NICHT   ), und in Werl warn wa auch nich...


----------



## LauraPalmer (30. März 2004)

@aramis: spinn i?? mein Radlhändler wollt mi nämlich zu einer überreden und hat ganz felsenfest behauptet, die hat 32... 
nojo hob sie eh ned gnumma...   
und a Kolleg hod a gsogt die Hügi hod 32... gibts do vielleicht irgend a "spezielle" ??


----------



## aramis (30. März 2004)

Nö, alle Hügi-Zahnscheiben haben 18 Zähne und wenn du den Freilauf eine Runde drehst machts 18mal klick und rastet auch nur 18mal ein, ganz sicher 
Ich habs gezählt - mehrmals -, und es haben wohl nur sehr wenig Menschen mehr Zahnscheiben in ihrer Schrottteile-Kiste als ich.


----------



## LauraPalmer (31. März 2004)

mein kleiner Trial-Horizont hat sich jetz ein bischen erweitert und der Zeiger meines Technik-Wissensbarometers ist ein paar Millimeter Richtung Sonnenschein gewandert


----------



## aramis (31. März 2004)

Ich mag deine überzogen bildhafte, immer etwas ironische Ausdrucksweise.


----------



## LauraPalmer (31. März 2004)

ich mag Dein neues Radl! 
und Deine Lingualeinrichtung kaufst ja auch ned grad beim Rethorik-Ikea...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (31. März 2004)

@ ara & wimmeretz

Falls Ihr ´ne Rhetorikgruppe, ich bin mit von der Partie.

Trialen ist eh langweilig.


----------



## stu (1. April 2004)

krull schrieb:
			
		

> Preis liegt bei 160? - gibts in der Preisklasse überhaupt Alternativen?
> 
> lg
> krull


Auch n guter Preis. Maße werden wohl demnächst veröffentlicht. www.streakx.com/us


----------



## KAMIkazerider (1. April 2004)

na das ist doch endlich mal ein lecker rahmen für nen richtig guten preis...


----------



## soma (1. April 2004)

stu schrieb:
			
		

> Auch n guter Preis. Maße werden wohl demnächst veröffentlicht. www.streakx.com/us



Witzig ist auf der Seite, dass da erst 199$ für den Rahmen steht und wenn man dann draufklickt, kostet er auf einmal 249$


----------

